# Rare wildlife photos



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Just thought i'd share these with the group. Some amazing shots in here if you like wildlife photography.

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...ghlight+winning+entries+in+worldwide+contest/


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Cool pics! I like that one of the gator with the red eyes.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Awsome pics. I agree about the gator.


----------

